# Having trouble with my program booster.



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I recently got a soundtraxx PBT100 programing booster. I set up a program track today to see how it works. It seemed to read cv values fine for a few minutes. It won't read anymore. I go into a program mode, I put in cv # and
used button "DISP" and I either get in the value part "Fail" or "NO-D" on display. Green light blinks green then I power up command station and green light burns steady like it should. Engine runs fine on program track. It won't read. Digitrax system, soundtraxx decoder. I know some of you have a soundtraxx program booster. Any ideas?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I had that happen, and it turned out to be dirty track. Which Digitrax system do you have? I have the 1st generation Super chief with the DT400 paddle.

How did you hook it up? I tied the small black leads to the leads going in on my DT input from the power brick. The yellow wires on the program A and B rail. and the orange to the track. Also, PG mode on the DT400 worked, the others did not.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I got this super chief this year. DT402 throttle. I unhooked the program booster for now.
Bigger problem. I get power from terminals for main track, I am getting no power from program terminals. I have hooked and unhooked the wires many times. Same result. I took case off, thought I might see a loose wire. Its all pc boards. Can't worry about the program booster till I can get power to the program track. It all worked fine for a few minutes then the cv reading quit, and then the power quit on program track. Don't sound good.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree with your conclusion...it seems that your command station has failed.Have you tried resetting it?I think there are instructions in the manual for this purpose.

I have PTB100 too but don't use it the same way.It's installed between my PR3 and the programming track and use my computer and Decoder Pro.I quickly found programming with the DT400 quite tedious.Decoder Pro is much more fun.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I looked through manual, did not see a reset. I have walked away from it for
the night. I will look again tomorrow.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, new day. Like alot of problems this one (I think) is operator error.
Combined with being new with my DCC and not having a real layout what
a frustrating night last night. This morning I called digitrax, they were nice
and helpful. They got me to a tech and I explained I had power from command
station to main track but not power to program track. Right off he says there is 
no constant power to the program track. Only when a program signal is sent.
Ok, I bought that. I thanked them for the help and felt like my command station
is working properly. I wired the program booster back inline to program track. I
tried to read cvs and everytime got a "fail" message. I changed program mode to a different mode and I was able to read cvs. Question #1-Is this right that you can only read cvs in certain modes? Question #2- (lets use horn selection for example). My engine sitting on program track cv 115 is for horn select. Values run from 0 to 16.
16 different horns to choose from. I can't get horn to blow so I can hear the difference
on program track. Are you telling me I make a change of the horn on program track and
I have to get engine on main before I can hear the new selection. And then If I don't like it I have to put engine back on program track to change to different horn? If so that is really a stupid setup. Need your input so I can quit thinking I have a problem. I may
not have a single problem with the DCC. I just don't know how it works.

Up till now, I have just programed on main with ops mode. It has worked fine. On just a small oval track nailed to plywood (I call it my test track). One engine at a time on track so it all worked well. Someday I plan to have large layout with a few engines on main and I understand at that point I will not be able to program on main. Doing it on the main I could instantly try the cv change. Progrmming track is completely new to me.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

First question....no,there isn't a mode that works for every situation like decoder brands,etc.You have to toggle between the four modes to find the one(s) that work.

Second problem...what I did is install a DPDT switch between the booster and the programming track.One side input from booster,the other side input comes from rail A&B terminals of power station,them middle terminals are outputs to programming/test track.This way you don't have to move loco for testing...simple flick of the switch converts prog. track to test track and no risk of mixing prog. leads with track power leads.

Third question...you will always be able to use OPS mode on the main but one loco at a time unless you want to program two identically.However,if you don't want to have to remove all your locos from the layout,you can...
-have dedicated "parking" tracks that have separate switches allowing to cut power off when not needed.
-or "lock" your decoders.If using Tsunami for instance,it can be done with CV15&16 (see their website for complete info),I don't know if every decoder has this feature though.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Jake. Whew !!! I think I am good. I made it out worse than it was. I think all is fine. Thats funny you suggested a switch to switch from main or program on a dedicated section of track. I was just outside soaking in some nice rays and I thought I could put in a switch for main or program. I just need to be careful and not let engine trucks straddle insulating joiners at ends of dedicated section of track.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If I understand your setup right,you have a simple oval that you use as "test" track so if you make a section of it a dedicated "prog" track,you can't run other locos in the meanwhile anyway.So why not make the oval either test or prog.l with the DPDT switch....much simpler and safer than what you're suggesting.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That will work Jake. Thanks. The world is back in order. Alls well that ends well. I learned something in last 24 hours.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I like the DPDT switch idea. IF DT would let you set what voltage to send to the programming track, it would be a good thing. I found that PG mode works for the Tsunami. Then I have to go to the main track to test.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My fault was I thought you could test on program track. I will do the DPDT thing on my little track and on my bigger one. That way I will not have to move engine to test it.
Moving it after every little tweak would be a pain. Thanks guys.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

That I found out pretty quick and had to think of something.I don't know what you're running but I'm dealing with big articulated steamers in N scale...a Big Boy has 24 wheels to set every time...talking about a pain.....

rrgrassi...why would you want to control the voltage to the programming track?There's something I don't understand....


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Digitrax puts out half the voltage to the programming track. Soundtraxx and others need full voltage so that you can read and program. If they put full voltage, then you could program all decoders, then maybe test without needing to switch tracks. At least, that is my theory.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thats why I got the program booster. Thats what it does, ups the voltage on the program track. It works fine now reading a tsunami. Another good test will be my BLI loco. I hear they are tough to program and read also.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't know where this info is from and didn't know about it.However,if Digitrax have elected to do this,there should be a good reason behind it.May be we should ask them.

One thing I know though,is that I tried programming with a PR3/computer setup and still needed a booster for my Tsunamis,so programming voltage from the command station has nothing to do.The PR3 was fed with a 15VDC supply.Then may be the PR3 cuts voltage down too...

I'm curious to hear how programming a BLI will go,I may have one to program in a near future.I certainly hope I won't need a special booster for it too.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I got a feeling the PBT100 will do it fine. I will let you know, maybe later tonight.
I have to dig it out. All my stuff is boxed. But boxes are numbered and I have a list of contents in each box.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have the PB100 as well. The half voltage info I got from the Yahoo's Digitrax Group. I never tested the votage myself.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I got my BLI out. I had no problem reading or progamming cvs. I don't have a good list of cvs for the QSI Quantum decoder. I changed a few cvs and tried to read a bunch of different cvs. Got a good reading on all cvs except cv 16. I don't know what it is but I got a "fail" when I tried to read it. All the rest worked. I would say the PTB100 is doing its job. The BLI was a ***** cat. Thats a nice engine. Really smooth. Its a sd40-2
mopac engine (imagine that).


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I put a DPDT switch in line with my program track. I have a program boster and I use JMRI decoder Pro freeware. I will never go make to programing from the DT400.

I big trouble when I had started DCC programing. two of my decoders were bad. It drove me crazy. All is well now.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm happy to read this,thanks for reporting.I don't have a BLI yet but may be buying one shortly.

With Tsunamis,CV16 is a "key" to unlock a decoder that's been locked by giving CV15 a value other than 0 and is useless otherwise.You can get detailed explanation on Soundtraxx's website in their "manuals" section.I suspect Quantum use the same CV's for this purpose too.

If you already like programming with your DT400,you'd be thrilled doing it with Decoder Pro.With it,you can read and write CV's but this is nothing yet.You can store them in a roster list,print them and even send them on Internet.Decoder Pro can also control trains and a few other things I've not tried yet.It gives programming a whole new dimension.All you need now is a PR3 or similar.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

This is my only one but I like the BLI. Nice train. Mine is a paragon but not a paragon2.
Difference is decoder and sound. I think the engine its self is the same. For a short time they used some different decoders. I have never seen another paragon engine. Trainworld sent me an email on a sale for them and I bought 1. I only have 3 dcc engines. The BLI, a spectrum 2-6-6-2, both factory installed dcc and sound and I recently did a tsunami in an athearn c44-9 blue box. I have tons of nice dc engines that I will be slowly but surely adding dcc to.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I model in both HO and N scale and both types too.For my home layout,I have a nice fleet of steamers.Three of them are sound equipped.Both my Big Boy and Challenger carry TSU4664N decoders...these are my babies...and I have a brass 4-8-4 that carries a TSU750.All others have regular DCC decoders,TCS for the steamers and afew diesels Digitrax equipped.

I'm assembling a small roster of HO diesels (planning on four) to run on friend's layouts.For now,I have a Kato AC4400 w/Tsunami and a Kato SD80 and an Athearn SD40 that are awaiting their decoders that I should get any time now.They're somewhere in the mail.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I finally found the loco I was searching,it popped up on Ebay last week.I "won" it but given the poor mail system's performance,I likely won't have it until in about three weeks.It's a Paragon 2 High Hood SD40-2.Can't wait to give it a try....


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I received my first BLI engine last week,a Paragon 2 NW SD40-2 High Hood and I've had some time to toy with it somewhat.The engine is a very nice unit,well detailed and a very smooth runner...I love it.However,I have mixed feelings about the onboard decoder...sounds are great and lots of them too...impressive indeed.However,I would have liked it as much with less features...too many to my taste.I have a twelve function handheld and that's plenty to me...loco controls and the matching sounds plus a few automatic ones just about cover all the possible loco sounds.Adding switchyard and passenger sounds,etc. is like a GPS/Blue Tooth equipped car to me...useless gizmos that add very little.

Well,I can live with that though,hoping it is reliable.Something that bugs me however is that sound decoder manufacturers don't set standards so that functions would give the same results,whatever the decoder brand used,so that when you run multiple engines you don't have to constantly remind yourself what does what on wich locomotive.

I already have a couple Kato's that are/will be Tsunami equipped.I'll give the BLI a try for a while as is but am contemplating the idea of a Tsunami retrofit.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I still feel new in dcc but I thought there were standards for the functions. I only have 3 dcc locos so I am not sure. I know horn and bell are the same brand to brand. I have a BLI sd40-2, mine is HO so not same animal. I really like mine and like yours it really really runs smooth. I have a paragon but not paragon2. They used different brands of decoders or at least different models.Mine has extra stuff on it too. It will call out speed in scale mph, voice says which throttle mode is on. Those are only heard when requested so not that big of deal. You will like it better as you get more used to the decoder. I love my startup and shutdown. Good luck with your new one.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Mine is also an HO engine so we basically have the same one.Mine has a QSI decoder and I'm impressed by the quality of the sound and motor control.What I'd like is that all functions would program like Tsunami decoders wich is not the case...or I haven't found how to do it.Lights can be programmed same with F1 & F2.Other than that,they go separate ways.As an example,Tsunami let's you have full manual notching meaning that when set,the loco won't move until you get the prime mover started and you can revv the diesel up or down fully manual.On the Paragon 2,you can set "diesel ramp up" manually (with any selected function) but your throttle knob takes over when turned.If you haven't started your prime mover,a click of the throttle knob automatically activates idling sound.The Tsunami will do this too if set on automatic engine sounds,not if you've selected "manual notching".

Both decoders have common features and have some particularities.They both will give you things the other doesn't and liking one over the other is a matter of preference.Personally.I like the Tsunami better...it offers you less sounds but on the other hand,you can "tune" almost everything to your liking.The Paragon is more "automatic".


----------

